# un poco de dudas

## silvered

tengo unas cuantas dudas sobre las intalaciones acavo de intalar el gnuplot y texworks pero no me aparecen en el menu de aplicaciones mi duda es que no me deberia de aparecer en esa parte solamente las puedo activar desde terminal y otra cosa seria como bajo el vlc y al hacer un emerge me salen muchas cosas asi 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libdvbpsi-0.2.2  USE="-doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.27.1 [0.27]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.7 [1.2.5.1-r2] USE="minizip*" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/vo-aacenc-0.1.2  USE="-examples (-neon) -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.3  USE="X aac alsa bzip2 encode hardcoded-tables mp3 sdl truetype vorbis x264 xvid zlib -3dnow -3dnowext -aacplus (-altivec) -amr -avx -bindist -cdio (-celt) -cpudetection -debug -dirac -doc -faac -frei0r -gnutls -gsm -ieee1394 -jack -jpeg2k -libass -libv4l -mmx -mmxext -modplug (-neon) -network -openal -openssl -oss -pic -pulseaudio -rtmp -schroedinger -speex -ssse3 -static-libs -test -theora -threads -v4l -vaapi -vdpau (-vis) -vpx" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffeval graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart trasher" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/ffmpeg-0.10.2-r1  USE="X encode mp3 sdl truetype x264 -jpeg2k -theora -threads -vaapi -vdpau" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-video/vlc-2.0.3  USE="X a52 aac alsa avcodec avformat cdda dbus dts dvbpsi dvd encode ffmpeg flac gcrypt kde libnotify mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl png postproc qt4 sdl svg swscale truetype udev vorbis x264 xcb xml xv -aalib (-altivec) -atmo (-audioqueue) -avahi -bidi -bluray -cddb -dc1394 -debug -dirac (-direct2d) -directfb (-directx) (-dshow) -dvb (-dxva2) -egl -fbosd -fluidsynth -fontconfig -gme -gnome -gnutls -growl -httpd -ieee1394 (-ios-vout) -jack -kate -libass -libcaca -libproxy -libsamplerate -libtar -libtiger -linsys -lirc -live -lua (-macosx) (-macosx-audio) (-macosx-dialog-provider) (-macosx-eyetv) (-macosx-qtkit) (-macosx-quartztext) (-macosx-vout) -matroska (-media-library) -mmx -modplug -mtp -musepack (-neon) -omxil -optimisememory -oss -portaudio -projectm -pulseaudio -pvr -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl-image -shine -shout -sid -skins -speex -sqlite -sse -switcher -taglib -theora -twolame -upnp -v4l -vaapi -vcdx -vlm (-waveout) -win32codecs (-wingdi) -wma-fixed -xosd -zvbi" 

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by media-video/vlc-2.0.3, required by vlc (argument)

>=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.7 minizip

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT).

que es eso tengo el gnome light 

gracias por la ayuda

----------

## Arctic

Tienes que tratar de escribir correctamente, ya que es dificil comprender el mensaje .............

Cuando instlas VLC es logico que se te instalen mas paquetes , eso dependera en gran parte de las uses que tengas selecionadas en esa paquete , pero vamos que si se instalan es porque son dependencias necesareas para el correcto funcionamiento del paquete.En este caso debes de añadir la siguiente use en tu make.conf o en /etc/portage solo para que se aplique a ese paquete 

```
minizip 
```

Lo del menu depende del tipo de escritorio que uses, en algunos entornos hace falta reinciar el menu, en otro reiniciar la sesion , en otros basta con un 

```
env-update
```

 y en otros casos si sigue sin aparecer es que o bien no estas dentro del grupo de esa aplicaicon o que se ha instalado fuera de los directorios donde escuha el gestor de menus de tu escritorio .

Salu2

----------

## Luciernaga

Y pregunto yo ...

¿Qué diferencias existen entre incluir minizip en las USE= del /etc/portage/make.conf o bien poner la línea >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.7 minizip en el archivo /etc/portage/package.use?

Lo pregunto porque algunas veces me ocurrió que (similarmente) al instalar algunas aplicaciones tuve que reconstruir el sistema con un emerge -DNav world

Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## esteban_conde

A luciernaga.

Creo que preguntas la diferencia entre usar /etc/make.conf y /etc/portage/package.use, la diferencia más notable tu mismo la has notado ya al emerger world ya que si la use está puesta en /etc/portage/package.use esa use se empleará solamente para compilar el paquete que hayas puesto ahí en el ejemplo que pones  *luciernaga wrote:*   

> >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.7 minizip en el archivo /etc/portage/package.use

 

Mientras que si está puesto en /etc/make.conf todos los paquetes instalados en el sistema que hagan referencia a ella la usarán, de ahí la importancia de emerge -pv antes de instalar, para ver que uses te interesan y cuales puede que te rompan algo al compilar.

----------

## pelelademadera

tal como lo dice esteban.

hay veces q causa errores de dependencias hacerlo de esa manera, pero creo que si algo de idea tenes, conviene manejarlo asi, y con equiery consultar las dependencias...

----------

